

So I just started working at this company. Buy anything, any website, using BTC - michaeldunworth
http://www.joinsnapcard.com

======
ada1981
So payments are processed by humans on the backend? Basically, this is way to
have a personal shopper / virtual assistant handle the last mile of shopping?

~~~
michaeldunworth
It's currently automated. We are though, manually checking the transactions to
make sure the automation is working correctly. edit: manual checking is taking
place throughout our alpha/beta until we've kicked all the bugs on our
automation process.

